# Planting around established Birch trees



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like when I can speak from experience! I have a beautiful large white birch that is the centerpiece of our backyard. Probably 10 years or so ago I brought in topsoil,about six inches or so deep,and then added rocks and lots of groundcovers. Every year we plant impatiens and lobelia plants. I also built a flush surface deck over a portion of the birch tree roots.No adverse effects whatsoever,I wish everything was as healthy as that tree. I think you'll be fine just so you don't add too much soil, say no more than six to eight inches.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

birches at least where im from arent generally long lived trees,dont give it more stress this way,sometimes it takes years to slowly kill a tree this way


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I think you'll be fine just so you don't add too much soil, say no more than six to eight inches.


If it worked, it worked- for you. I couldn't comfortably recommend adding more than a couple inches, four at the most if one planted small bedding plants.

Yes, trees and whatever is under them will compete for moisture and nutrients. Trees usually win.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

When I get around to it I'll post pics and you can decide for yourself if it looks harmful to the tree or not.


----------

